# Sir Vape : Combo Deal (Copper XXIX Mech Mod and Veritas RDA) - R800-00



## Sir Vape (28/9/14)

Looking at upgrading or want something stylish to add to your current collection.

Sir Vape offers you the latest XXIX Copper Mod clone and Copper Veritas Bundle deal at only: *R800 *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (29/9/14)

We only have 2 of these left.
We are going to do a couple other bundle deals this week.
What bundle deal would you like to see from Sir Vape??


----------

